# welchen dsl-router soll ich nehmen



## 4nd3rl (27. Juni 2002)

hi hi, 
bin auf der suche nach einem guten router für mein heimnetzwerk. 

anforderungen:
-t-dsl-fähig
-günstig
-gute qualität
-4 ports
-printserver
-nach meinen wünschen konfigurierbare portfreigabe

wireless ist mir btw zu teuer...

thx
mphg andy


----------



## Freaky (29. Juni 2002)

naja würd bei routern elsa empfehelen die bauen einfach die besten router sind aber teuer (prof bereich)

sonst router mit [printserver] + port konfig

asantè   Model:FR3004LC   
Compex   kein PP       SMC  Model:SMC7008BR          
 ELSA / LanCom kein PP

sind alle easy zu konigurieren....

freaky


----------



## 4nd3rl (29. Juni 2002)

jap, vielen dank!

der smc wirds werden. 

mphg andy


----------

